# are dogs allowed to eat pork?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i know...i know its a stupid question for some but i always weary of feeding dexter pork for some reason. we made some cooked pork at work and was wondering if hes allowed to eat some? ive seen only a couple treats that have pork in it and also pork hide nbut thats a bit different. so chi ppl, does dexter get yummy pork tonight? as for raw chicken, i have to see if the snow is going to hit by the time i get out of work..hmm! :albino:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

okay i think i just answered my own question. i just puked like cfrazy lol!  i was never good at digesting pork....aghhhh lol. boy my sides and levft lower abs hurt  but aghhh it tasted so good. is anyone else like me too? haha


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Great question, saves me asking that one later lol. Don't know about the pork I'm sure I've read you can.

I started with the raw chicken today and both my dogs loved it (i think). I can't wait for tomorrows feeding (sad I know lol)


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes dogs can eat pork. Dogs can't eat basically any meat. I like to keep all my meat frozen for a period of time before feeding it though.

But if you are feeding raw remember introduce meats SLOWLY!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol thanks quinn for answering  i wonder if my body is just weird


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh and phoebe, cant wait to go to the market tonight if weather permits. i should take dexter in his carrier for fun! but then i think ppl would look at me odd...lmaooo. oh we did this before at the market by the bf and dexter loved it! he was smelling frozen meats like crazy and smiling thru the door  rofl


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I read in a veterinary magazine that the fat molecules/particles/whatever in pork are much larger than those in beef or poultry, and highly increase the risk of cardiopulmonary problems in dogs. Especially our little chidogs.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> okay i think i just answered my own question. i just puked like cfrazy lol!  i was never good at digesting pork....aghhhh lol. boy my sides and levft lower abs hurt  but aghhh it tasted so good. is anyone else like me too? haha


I cant stand chewy meat. after so much of chewing any meat i bring it back up lol.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey loves the bites of pork chop I give her, I know I am a bad mommy


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> I cant stand chewy meat. after so much of chewing any meat i bring it back up lol.


Can't see your siggy ???? It's gone


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> okay i think i just answered my own question. i just puked like cfrazy lol!  i was never good at digesting pork....aghhhh lol. boy my sides and levft lower abs hurt  but aghhh it tasted so good. is anyone else like me too? haha


I have a food intolerance,so there's so many foods i can't eat (Beef-lamb- tomatoes- cows milk) but i'm ok on pork,do you think it was off?????


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Sensei said:


> I read in a veterinary magazine that the fat molecules/particles/whatever in pork are much larger than those in beef or poultry, and highly increase the risk of cardiopulmonary problems in dogs. Especially our little chidogs.


yes ive heard about that as well! our little chis are so fragile yet they are so daring!


*Princess* said:


> I cant stand chewy meat. after so much of chewing any meat i bring it back up lol.


LOL oh mannnnn. i love chewy steaks lol


Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey loves the bites of pork chop I give her, I know I am a bad mommy


LOL!!! badddddd :foxes15::hello1: hehe


michele said:


> Can't see your siggy ???? It's gone


i see princess siggy! o_o;


michele said:


> I have a food intolerance,so there's so many foods i can't eat (Beef-lamb- tomatoes- cows milk) but i'm ok on pork,do you think it was off?????


oh no  nope it wasnt off because everyone else ate it...all 8 other people and they are fine and dandy! it was just me  lol


----------

